# Gerber file reader



## jfrangio (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you know of a free downloadable reader for Gerber (electronic design) files? I just need to be able to look at the file, but it's a format not supported by most programs.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello jfrangio 

There is a free open source viewer here that should help you out:

_gerbv_​McCad also have a Freeware viewer you can download:

_Gerber Viewer_​


----------



## Tom_cn (Mar 27, 2009)

Just in case it may help:
www.mcn-audio.com/sharewares/index.html
Take care, it's a beta version.
All the best.


----------

